# Monterey-votre ordinateur n'est pas autorisé?



## jlchm (23 Mars 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
J'ai les liens de téléchargement pour installer *iOS 15* & *maOS Monterey* dans l'application *Livres*.
Mais j'ai un message qui me demande de me connecter en passant par :
Préférences -> Se connecter.
Dans *Préférences* je ne vois pas de menu *Compte* pour autoriser mon ordinateur et terminer l'installation de  *iOS 15* & *maOS Monterey.*
Il faut dire que je n'ai pas terminé la configuration de mon nouveau MacBook Pro M1 qui me pose des questions ,demande des autorisations...
Demande des mots de passe...C'est un peu la galère, et aujourd'hui, sans mot de passe, on ne peut plus faire grand chose...
Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## edenpulse (23 Mars 2022)

C'est dans l'application Livres  qu'il te faut rester, pas dans les préférences.


----------



## jlchm (24 Mars 2022)

Bonjour edenpulse,
Ton explication est lumineuse et m'a permis d'autoriser mon ordinateur.
Je te remercie vivement pour ton aide.
Cordialement.


----------

